# 26"-to-650B Umbau, wie würde es sich fahren?



## Pleitegeier (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vermutlich einer von vielen, der sich vor kurzem aus Überzeugung noch ein 26" Bike gegönnt hat und dieses auch gerne lange fahren möchte. 
Ich möchte auch gar nicht Sinn oder Unsinn von 650B/29" Bikes diskutieren, sondern bin an Lösungen für mögliche Ersatzteilprobleme interessiert. Niemand kann sicherstellen, dass wir auch in 3,4 oder 5 Jahren Verschleißteile in der gewohnten Vielfalt kaufen können, von daher schwebt mir langfristig ein Umbau auf 650B vor.

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich diese Seite gefunden:

http://650bpalace.blogspot.de/2011/10/650b-from-26-convertable-list.html

Ich habe zu wenig Ahnung von dem ganzen Geometriekram und kann nicht absehen, wie sich so ein Umbau auswirken könnte. Ich habe mitbekommen, wie ihr das ICB geplant habt und war beeindruckt von euren technischen Skills. Vllt kann mir helfen, meinen möglichen Umbau zu bewerten? 

Ich fahre bzw habe gerade bekommen das Intense Uzzi, mit neuen 26" Laufrädern , mit folgenden Geodaten:











Dass 650B Laufräder grundsätzlich passen, konnte ich in einem Forum beobachten, soll sich auch super fahren lassen. Aber wie seht ihr Experten das? Ist das kritisch? Kann ich vllt mit anderen Dropouts, flachen Steuersätzen oder so tricksen? Wie würde dieser Umbau das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen?

Hoffe, dass sich ein paar Experten zu Wort melden.
 @LB Jörg : Deine Meinung interessiert mich z.B. 

Vielen Dank für jede brauchbare Info


----------



## siq (4. September 2013)

viel lieber die maximale Reifenfreiheit von Hinterbau und Gabel durch die fettest mögliche noch leichte und dünnhäutige 26 Reifen auf möglichst breiten Felgen ( Maulweite grösser 25mm ) ausnutzen. DAS bringt weit grössere Vorteile im Gelände wie grössere Felgenringe dann gepaart mit schmaleren Reifen.

Umgekehrt kannst Du am 26 Bike auch 29er Laufräder mit schmalen Reifen fahren (siehe meine Fotos), aber das bringt aber EXPLIZIT NUR Vorteile auf der Strasse. Im Gelände bzw. unebenem Untergrund NUR Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (4. September 2013)

Wärs nicht sinniger hinten das 26" LR zu lassen und für vorn dann ein 650b zu nehmen?

In die meisten Gabeln passen ja auch die 650b Laufräder mit tauglicher Bereifung (sobald die mal verfügbar wäre).

In 2-4 Jahren wird sowieso die 26"-Sau wieder durchs Dorf getrieben und die ultimative Wendigkeit von 24"/26" Kombis angepriesen.

Die ganze Fuhre kommt mit 650B Laufrädern einfach nur höher.
Solange man nicht kombiniert, ändern sich die Winkel auch nicht.


----------



## bronks (4. September 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> ... Die ganze Fuhre kommt mit 650B Laufrädern einfach nur höher ...


Das hätte wenigstens den Vorteil, daß man mehr Bodenfreiheit für längere Kurbeln hätte.


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

Viele scheinen nicht zu begreifen, daß die Differenz zwischen Felgenmaß und (Reifen-)Zollmaß direkt proportional zur Geländegängigkeit des Rades ist. Wenn der Felgendurchmesser stärker als das (REALE!!) Zollmaß wächst, sinkt die Offroad-Tauglichkeit.





Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_wheel


----------



## TonySoprano (4. September 2013)

Hmm, nach 3 maligem lesen hab ichs verstanden  nette Skizze btw. Wäre dann mit 650B und 35er Pelle das Gleiche wie wenn man mit dem Cyclocrosser durch den Wald brettert, also nicht wirklich sinnvoll ://


----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

Ich kann dein Problem nicht so recht nachvollziehen... Du hast Bedenken das du in 5Jahren keine 26er Ersatzteile mehr bekommst und willst deshalb JETZT auf 27.5" umbauen, die Größe mit der mit Abstand kleinsten Auswahl an Ersatzteilen... 

Lass dein Bike so wie es ist und mach dir Gedanken um Ersatzteile, wenn es soweit ist. Ich glaube übrigens das man auch in 10-20 Jahren noch 26er Reifen bekommt, denn schätzungsweise über 80% aller weltweit verkauften MTB hat genau diese Reifengröße...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2013)

Bau dir vorn ne Rubber Queen in 2.4 rein. Da hast du auch 650B.

Nico.


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

650mm sind 25,6 Zoll. Ich glaube, die 2.4er Queen ist deutlich größer - wahrscheinlich fast 27 Zoll.


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Wie oben beschrieben, ich habe nicht vor kurzfristig auf 650B umzusteigen und möchte es eigentlich auch nicht. Ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, wie sich ein Umbau technisch auswirkt und welche wesentlichen Nachteile es mit sich bringt.

Wenn dieser neue Standard weiter auf Biegen und Brechen durchgedrückt wird, wird es sich nicht nur auf die Hersteller beschränken. Aber das ist natürlich alles nur Spekulation. Ich habe auf jeden Fall keine Lust, in ein paar Jahren auf 26" Restbestände zurückgreifen zu müssen und dann z.b. nen Racing Ralph statt nem Muddy/Magic Mary aufzuziehen.
Dass REifen auch eine große Rolle spielen, ist nachvollziehbar...


----------



## duc-mo (5. September 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben hängt es sehr stark vom Rahmen und der Gabel ab, ob ein Umbau überhaupt sinnvoll möglich ist. An meinen zwei Bikes könnte ich auf 27.5er Felge zum Beispiel maximal nen 2.0er Reifen aufziehen damit sie in den Rahmen passen. Für mich wäre das keine Option...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (5. September 2013)

Sind gerade dabei meinen Quantec SLR auf 650b umzurüsten. In den nächsten Tagen müsste ich an einen Test-Laufradsatz kommen, um sicher gehen zu können, dass die Räder reinpassen. Vorne soll eine Fox F100 RL (2011) verbaut werden, das müsste eigentlich klappen.

Der Umbaugedanke kam auf, weil das Rad einen leichten Laufradsatz bekommen soll. In diesem Zuge macht es meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn, auf 650b aufzurüsten.

Wenn Interesse besteht (und wir das Projekt tatsächlich durchziehen), kann ich gerne Fotos reinstellen.

Gruß, T.


----------



## xrated (5. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich glaube übrigens das man auch in 10-20 Jahren noch 26er Reifen bekommt, denn schätzungsweise über 80% aller weltweit verkauften MTB hat genau diese Reifengröße...



Ja aber was für welche, auf Baumarktniveau oder Downhillschlappen. Von den großen Herstellern gibts 26" nur noch als Billigversion oder Downhill.


----------



## sic_ (5. September 2013)

Die gängigen Felgen werden wohl nachwievor in 26" Hergestellt werden.
Kein Hersteller wird wirklich so blöd sein und eine ganze Laufradgröße aus dem Sortiment nehmen, wo eigentlich noch Bedarf besteht.

Nur halt beworben werden die 26" Felgen wohl nichtmehr großartig.


----------



## xrated (5. September 2013)

Nicht von heute auf morgen aber in frühestens 5 Jahren sieht das anders aus.

Na hoffentlich kann ich wenigstens günstig eine 26" 25C 500g Felge abgreifen.


----------



## TonySoprano (5. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja aber was für welche, auf Baumarktniveau oder Downhillschlappen. Von den großen Herstellern gibts 26" nur noch als Billigversion oder Downhill.



nun, die üblichen verdächtigen Online Dealer haben zumindest noch alle Contis und Schwalbe auf Lager bzw. bestellbar, Mountain King und Nobby Nick Faltreifen sind doch wohl kein Baumarktkrams,oder doch?


----------



## xrated (5. September 2013)

Thread bitte vollständig lesen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (5. September 2013)

Hab ich, bitte  nee, jetzt bin ich auch drüber gestolpert, in 10 bis 20 Jahren war gemeint, macht Sinn ...


----------



## Pleitegeier (6. September 2013)

Wir können nur spekulieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich 650B durchsetzen wird und darauf versuche ich mich etwas einzustellen. 

Das Banshee Rune v2 wird z.b. als 650B-kompatibel verkauft. Möchte man 650B fahren, kann man andere Dropouts montieren und gut ist. Ich habe halt nicht so den Durchblick, aber ich denke mir halt, dass es dann auch bei meinem Uzzi möglich sein sollte. 
Ich habe vor dem Thread hier bei Intense angefragt, die schrieben halt passt, aber dafür wurde das Bike nicht entwickelt. Klar, leuchtet ein.

Ich stelle mir Umbau so vor, laienhaft ausgedrückt. Mit aktuellen Dropout käme das Tretlager etwas höher, würde ich beim Fahren vermutlich kaum merken. Radstand etwas größer, merke ich wahrscheinlich auch weniger. Die Winkel sollten eigentlich gleich bleiben...sehe ich das in etwa richtig?

Bleibt auch noch die Frage, ob ich nicht mit anderen Dropouts, Gabel und Steuersatz nahezu optimale 650B-Bedingungen schaffen kann?


----------



## duc-mo (6. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja aber was für welche, auf Baumarktniveau oder Downhillschlappen. Von den großen Herstellern gibts 26" nur noch als Billigversion oder Downhill.



Das hängt im Wesentlichen davon ab was der Markt in 10-20jahren verlangt. Die Hersteller sind ja nicht blöd, wenn sie auch dann noch Geld mit hochwertigen 26ern verdienen können, dann werden die auch angeboten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 650mm sind 25,6 Zoll. Ich glaube, die 2.4er Queen ist deutlich größer - wahrscheinlich fast 27 Zoll.



Stimmt. Ich hatte es mal nachgemessen. Ziemlich genau 27 Zoll. Ich hatte ja dadurch befürchtet, dass sie nicht in meine Gabel passt.

Nico.


----------



## sic_ (7. September 2013)

Im Umkehrschluss heists dann doch auch, dass wenn die RQ reinpasst und noch Luft ist, auch 650b Laufräder mit passender Bereifung passen würden?


----------



## BommelMaster (7. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Viele scheinen nicht zu begreifen, daß die Differenz zwischen Felgenmaß und (Reifen-)Zollmaß direkt proportional zur Geländegängigkeit des Rades ist. Wenn der Felgendurchmesser stärker als das (REALE!!) Zollmaß wächst, sinkt die Offroad-Tauglichkeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ham wirs dann auch irgendwann?

du bringst in JEDEM post über 650b deine weißheit, dass 650b und 26" nichts mit der felge, sondern nur mit dem reifen zu tun hat.

wen interessiert das denn?
es ist ja jedem mittleweile klar dass man die synonyme "26Zoll" und "27,5Zoll" benutzt, um die felgengrößen 559 und 584mm zu benennen.

welchen reifen jeder aufzieht ist dann jedem selber überlassen.
du sagst nr jedem immer wieder dass er auch mit 584er felge 26" fahre nkann, aber das hat ja eh keiner vor


----------



## RetroRider (7. September 2013)

Doch, er oder sie hier z.B.

Nachtrag: Außerdem passen nach so einem Umbau *tatsächlich* nur noch schmalere Reifen rein als vorher. Für Leute, die eher wenig Offroad fahren, ist so ein Trekking-Umbau sinnvoll.


----------



## 18hls86 (7. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Doch, er oder sie hier z.B.
> 
> Nachtrag: Außerdem passen nach so einem Umbau *tatsächlich* nur noch schmalere Reifen rein als vorher. Für Leute, die eher wenig Offroad fahren, ist so ein Trekking-Umbau sinnvoll.



Hi, Du bist ja ganz gut am Ball. 
Respekt dafür, von uns allen natürlich!! ;-)

Ich wünsch Dir gutes Entertainment und habe Deinen Spaß daran!! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## dj_holgie (8. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Doch, er oder sie hier z.B.
> 
> Nachtrag: Außerdem passen nach so einem Umbau *tatsächlich* nur noch schmalere Reifen rein als vorher. Für Leute, die eher wenig Offroad fahren, ist so ein Trekking-Umbau sinnvoll.



Naja, Specialized z.B. verbaut auch eher schmale Reifen an ihren Bikes und die wissen ganz genau was sie tun, die passen dann wenigstens zur Felgenbreite. Und das Bike Magazin kann sich dann jedes Jahr über die kleine Scheibenbremsen und Reifen Aufregen. Mit nem 2,0er Reifen geht schon einiges.


----------



## RetroRider (8. September 2013)

Nix gegen einen guten 2.0er. Aber ich nehme für Tour-Einsatz mittlerweile nur noch die wartungsfreie Starrgabel, und da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß 2.25" Reifenfederweg das Minimum ist. (Wobei es "2.0er" gibt, die voluminöser als einige "2.25er" sind.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (9. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Naja, Specialized z.B. verbaut auch eher schmale Reifen an ihren Bikes und die wissen ganz genau was sie tun, die passen dann wenigstens zur Felgenbreite. Und das Bike Magazin kann sich dann jedes Jahr über die kleine Scheibenbremsen und Reifen Aufregen. Mit nem 2,0er Reifen geht schon einiges.



Spezi weiss vorallem ganz genau wie man Geld verdienen kann und zwar auch so dass man explizit auf deren "Fachhandel" angewiesen ist. 
Das sie eher schmalere (eigene) Reifen nehmen stimmt. Auch stimmt dass das besser zu den verbauten Felgen passt. Aber die schmaleren verbauten Felgen sind die Folge davon, dass das der besten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis darstellt (siehe deren vielfach verbauten 18mm Schmalfelgen von DT, die nebenbei aus dem unteren Preisregal von DT stammen). 
Wie auch immer schmale Reifen haben KEINE, KEINE Vorteile im Gelände. Das ist so und ist auch eindeutigst physikalisch belegbar. Ansonsten ist Spezi für sehr viele Biker schon lange keine Option mehr.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. September 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Spezi weiss vorallem ganz genau wie man Geld verdienen kann und zwar auch so dass man explizit auf deren "Fachhandel" angewiesen ist.
> Das sie eher schmalere (eigene) Reifen nehmen stimmt. Auch stimmt dass das besser zu den verbauten Felgen passt. Aber die schmaleren verbauten Felgen sind die Folge davon, dass das der besten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis darstellt (siehe deren vielfach verbauten 18mm Schmalfelgen von DT, die nebenbei aus dem unteren Preisregal von DT stammen).
> Wie auch immer schmale Reifen haben KEINE, KEINE Vorteile im Gelände. Das ist so und ist auch eindeutigst physikalisch belegbar. Ansonsten ist Spezi für sehr viele Biker schon lange keine Option mehr.



Stimmt, viele Bike Hersteller verbauen leider serienmäßg sehr (zu) schmalle Felgen. Da spart man wirklich am falschem Ende, dann lieber an anderen Komponenten gespart. OK, bei Specialized wird sowieso bei allen gespart bei den "günstigeren" Modellen.


----------



## softcake (12. September 2013)

Hab heute das Quantec SLR auf 650b umgebaut. Mit einer 2011er Fox kein Problem. Der 2.25" RoRo lässt im Hinterbau noch mindestens 5mm Platz. Testrunde fiel leider witterungsbedingt aus und wird evtl. morgen nachgeholt.

Bilder folgen.

Gruß, T.


----------



## MucPaul (12. September 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Spezi weiss vorallem ganz genau wie man Geld verdienen kann und zwar auch so dass man explizit auf deren "Fachhandel" angewiesen ist.
> Das sie eher schmalere (eigene) Reifen nehmen stimmt. Auch stimmt dass das besser zu den verbauten Felgen passt. Aber die schmaleren verbauten Felgen sind die Folge davon, dass das der besten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis darstellt (siehe deren vielfach verbauten 18mm Schmalfelgen von DT, die nebenbei aus dem unteren Preisregal von DT stammen).
> Wie auch immer schmale Reifen haben KEINE, KEINE Vorteile im Gelände. Das ist so und ist auch eindeutigst physikalisch belegbar. Ansonsten ist Spezi für sehr viele Biker schon lange keine Option mehr.



Das Specialized mittlerweile völlig überteuert ist sehe ich als Jahrzehnt-langer Speci Fahrer mittlerweile auch so.

Aber das mit den Reifen stimmt nicht. Auf vielen Stumpy's sind ab Werk dicke Reifen drauf. Dies jedoch leider nur im hochpreisigeren Segment.
Was die bei den "unteren" Segmenten wie Rockhopper etc. machen, geht mittlerweile ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Teilweise Billigstteile, dass es weh tut.

Aber schaut man sich deren Profi-Fahrer an, wie Sauser, Kulhavy etc. dann fahren die auch alle mit 2" Reifen, wenn auch auf 29er. Da geht es wohl um die Massenträgheit beim Beschleunigen.


----------



## 18hls86 (12. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Aber schaut man sich deren Profi-Fahrer an, wie Sauser, Kulhavy etc. dann fahren die auch alle mit 2" Reifen, wenn auch auf 29er. Da geht es wohl um die Massenträgheit beim Beschleunigen.



Die werden hoffentlich wenigstens gut bezahlt. ;-)

Mitleid bekommen sie dafür, von mir, keines.

SG Jürgen

PS: Ich hab von Salsa mittlerweile auch die Schnauze voll ... Bin aber glücklicherweise weitergezogen ... und fühle mich wieder wohl!


----------



## MucPaul (12. September 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Die werden hoffentlich wenigstens gut bezahlt. ;-)
> 
> Mitleid bekommen sie dafür, von mir, keines.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, bei 29er macht das schon sehr viel Sinn mit den dünneren Reifen, weil das Massenträgheitsmoment ja stark vom Radius des Rads abhängt und ein voluminöser 29er Reifen erstens sehr viel schwerer ist als ein 26er und zweitens viel weiter von der Nabenachse entfernt ist.

Ich habe das auf diversen Videos von Profirennen verfolgt. Alle Fahrer haben ausnahmslos dünne Reifen, ob XC oder Marathon Rennen.

Von DH und Freeride spreche ich ja nicht.

Im US Forum MTBR schreiben ein paar Insider, dass Specialized kräftig 27.5 Prototypen baut und testet.
Und für 2015 haben sie bei Rockshox angeblich eine ziemlich große Menge in 27.5er reserviert, dies sagte ein Industrieinsider nach professioneller Analyse der Nebelschwaden in seiner Glaskugel.

In USA liegen die 26er wie Blei im Laden, die 27.5 verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot. Ich denke, das war's dann. Fast alle Hersteller sind auf 27.5 umgestiegen. Was für mich erfreulich ist, denn damit kann ich noch gut leben. 29er ist für viele Einsatzgebiete einfach zu unhandlich.


----------



## RetroRider (12. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, bei 29er macht das schon sehr viel Sinn mit den dünneren Reifen, weil das Massenträgheitsmoment ja stark vom Radius des Rads abhängt und ein voluminöser 29er Reifen erstens sehr viel schwerer ist als ein 26er und zweitens viel weiter von der Nabenachse entfernt ist.
> [...]



Ich hoffe, das war als Scherz gemeint, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. 

Wenn sich ein größeres Rad bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit mit der gleichen Winkelgeschwindigkeit wie das kleinere Rad drehen würde, dann würde es sich am Abrollumfang schneller als das Bike bewegen und Löcher in den Untergrund fräsen. In Wirklichkeit bewegt sich jede Radgröße am Abrollumfang "nur" mit Fahrtgeschwindigkeit, also haben größere Räder die kleinere Winkelgeschwindigkeit.
Was die Massenträgheit erhöht, ist einfach nur die größere Masse eines größeren Umfangs. Der zum Ring gebogene Felgenstreifen ist einfach ein Stück länger und wiegt deshalb mehr. Die Entfernung von der Nabenachse ist völlig egal, die Rotationsbeschleunigung am Laufrad geht automatisch immer nur bis 100% der Linearbeschleunigung. Ein 29"-Rad fährt ja nicht mit 26" auf dem Boden und mit 3" unterirdisch.

Bei den voluminöseren Reifen geht es darum, daß man die mit wenig Druck fahren kann. Damit die auch auf der Straße gut rollen, ist meistens die Wandstärke extradünn, um den Walkwiderstand zu minimieren. Die Profifahrer werden wohl einfach nur nicht übergewichtig sein und auf Trekking-Strecken fahren. Da reicht auch ein 27er oder ein 28.5er. Ich persönlich bevorzuge 26.5er.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> und auf Trekking-Strecken fahren.



 Wenn du auch nur einmal ein CC World Cup gesehen hättest würde man so einen Schwachfug hier nicht behaupten. Die sind beim letzten World Cup sogar ein richtiges krasses Steinfeld runtergefahren. Aber hauptsache schön das theoretische blabla. Wobei du mit deinem Stahl Starrbike mit V-Brakes eh alles und jeden platt machen würdest.


----------



## RetroRider (12. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> [...] Wobei du mit deinem Stahl Starrbike mit V-Brakes eh alles und jeden platt machen würdest.



In Sachen Unkompliziertheit auf jeden Fall. Natürlich gibt's Leute, die besser fahren können als ich, aber die Meisten sind - genau wie ich - nur im Internet die Größten. In der Hinsicht bin ich also völlig normal. 

Wenn man in eine Trekking-Strecke ein Steinfeld reinbaut, und sich dann jeder 3. mangels Fahrtechnik lang macht, dann ist das trotzdem kein DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (12. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> In Sachen Unkompliziertheit auf jeden Fall. Natürlich gibt's Leute, die besser fahren können als ich, aber die Meisten sind - genau wie ich - nur im Internet die Größten. In der Hinsicht bin ich also völlig normal.
> 
> Wenn man in eine Trekking-Strecke ein Steinfeld reinbaut, und sich dann jeder 3. mangels Fahrtechnik lang macht, dann ist das trotzdem kein DH.



Die selbst Ironie ist klasse  

Ja schon, aber zwischen Trekking Strecke und DH gibts ja noch was dazwischen. Die Strecken sind schon ganz knackig anspruchsvoll, mein Argument ist eher das die Typen mit den kleinen Reifen fahren (können), weil sie es technisch einfach drauf haben und nicht weil die eh nur Waldautobahn fahren. Wobei es bei den natürlich auch nicht um Spaß geht, sondern nur um Effizienz, ich sag ja auch nicht das jetzt jeder mit möglichst schmalen Reifen fahren soll.


----------



## RetroRider (13. September 2013)

Trainingsgrad und nichtrotierende Masse sind wichtige Faktoren. (Jedenfalls wichtiger als rotierende Masse.) Für 60 kg Last braucht man weniger Reifenbreite als für 90 kg Last.


----------



## osarias (13. September 2013)

Wenn jemand eine 26" Gabel für 650b nutzt dann vorsicht.
Kommt auf die Kombination vieler Sachen an (Gabel/Rahmen/Bauhöhe Steuersatz) aber es besteht die Möglichkeit das das Vorderrad dann, bei Vollausnutzung des Federweges, zum Unterrohr Hallo sagt. Was in einem lustigen Überschlag enden kann!
Ist zwar schön und gut das man ein 650b Laufrad mit einem niedrig bauenden Reifen einbauen kann, aber dennoch aufpassen.

Deshalb hab ich mir die Pike 650b geholt und vorne auf 650b umgebaut. Hinten bleib ich bei 26".

Theorie: VR besseres Überrolverhalten, HR geringere Massenträgheit und stabileres Laufrad.

Praxis: Stand nach kurzer Testphase: Lenker komm ca 15mm höher was plötzlich dazu führt das das VR gerne an steilen Rampen leicht wird. Also Spacer unterm Lenker ändern. Beim Fahren auf den Hometrails keine heftig spürbare Änderung am Vorderrad. Wobei der derzeit montierte HansDampf überhaupt nicht mein Reifen ist. Warten noch auf anständige Bereifungen!

Müsste ich mal im Alpinen ruppigen Geläuf testen,...


----------



## 18hls86 (13. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, bei 29er macht das schon sehr viel Sinn mit den dünneren Reifen, weil das Massenträgheitsmoment ja stark vom Radius des Rads abhängt und ein voluminöser 29er Reifen erstens sehr viel schwerer ist als ein 26er und zweitens viel weiter von der Nabenachse entfernt ist.
> 
> Ich habe das auf diversen Videos von Profirennen verfolgt. Alle Fahrer haben ausnahmslos dünne Reifen, ob XC oder Marathon Rennen.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Zum Glück gibt es ja nicht nur Massenhersteller, Spekulanten und Hellseher. ;-)

Die Amis ticken ja eh komplett anders. Gut so. 

Mich nervt nur dieses 650 b ist die neue Offenbarung Geschwätz. Aus technischer Sicht völlig belanglos und irrelevant, meiner Meinung nach. Eher Devolution, als Evolution.

Willkommen in der Modewelt, kann ich da nur sagen. Heute dies, Morgen das.

Hauptsache der Umsatz stimmt. ;-) 

Kann man gutheißen, muss man aber nicht. 

Bis denn, Jürgen

PS: Da könnte man ja auch jedes Jahr die DIN-Normen ändern.;-) Das wäre ähnlich lustig, aber auch sinnvoll? Für die Industrie sicherlich oder auch nicht? Das könnte man auch als Evolution sehen.


----------



## AlexMC (13. September 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Mich nervt nur dieses 650 b ist die neue Offenbarung Geschwätz. Aus technischer Sicht völlig belanglos und irrelevant...
> 
> Willkommen in der Modewelt, kann ich da nur sagen. Heute dies, Morgen das.




ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es ja nicht nur Massenhersteller, Spekulanten und Hellseher. ;-)
> 
> ...




Hmm, also die Geschichte der Mountainbikes ist ja etwas anders, als es allgemein bekannt ist.
Die ersten Mountainbikes, also selber zusammengeschweisst und mit richtig guten Bauteilen damals als Europa (Italien und Deutschland), also zu der Zeit als Tom Ritchey, Mike Sinyard, Joe Breezer noch in Europa tourten und kleine Lieferanten abklapperten, da hatten sie 650B Räder. Tomac fuhr ja auf den selbst geschweissten MTBs auch mit 650B.

Jedoch gab es das Problem, daß fast alle guten Teile aus Europa importiert werden mussten. Und 650B war eine Erwachsenengröße und die Teile waren richtig teuer beim Import-Zoll.
Interessanterweise unterlag die Größe 26" jedoch dem Bereich der Kinderräder und, schlagt mich nicht wenn ich mich hier irre,  waren zollfrei / Zoll ermäßigt.
Ausserdem konnte man die 26" Räder in die Beach Bike Rahmen in Santa Cruz montieren und damit die ersten Klunker Bikes bauen.
Nur deshalb hat sich die "Kindergröße 26" überhaupt durchgesetzt.

Insofern hat die "Erwachsenengröße 27.5", die es schon seit 1918 in deutschen, frz. Rädern, schon ihre Berechtigung.

Und, ehrlich gesagt, 26" gibt es ja heute eigentlich auch nicht. Denn jedes Rad mit üblichem 2.2" Reifen ist ja 26.5".
26" ist ja nur mit 2" Reifen und die sind ja schon lange out.

just my 2 ct...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war als Scherz gemeint, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> 
> Wenn sich ein größeres Rad bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit mit der gleichen Winkelgeschwindigkeit wie das kleinere Rad drehen würde, dann würde es sich am Abrollumfang schneller als das Bike bewegen und Löcher in den Untergrund fräsen. In Wirklichkeit bewegt sich jede Radgröße am Abrollumfang "nur" mit Fahrtgeschwindigkeit, also haben größere Räder die kleinere Winkelgeschwindigkeit.
> Was die Massenträgheit erhöht, ist einfach nur die größere Masse eines größeren Umfangs. Der zum Ring gebogene Felgenstreifen ist einfach ein Stück länger und wiegt deshalb mehr. Die Entfernung von der Nabenachse ist völlig egal, die Rotationsbeschleunigung am Laufrad geht automatisch immer nur bis 100% der Linearbeschleunigung. Ein 29"-Rad fährt ja nicht mit 26" auf dem Boden und mit 3" unterirdisch.
> ...



Du irrst.
Beschleunige mal ein 29er und ein 26er Rad mit gleichem Reifen auf die gleiche Endgeschwindigkeit und Du merkst den Unterschied. Es geht nicht um die Endgeschwindigkeit, sondern Beschleunigung.

Ich habe das gleiche "Problem" mit meinen verschiedenen Inline Skates. 
Fahre ich meine CitySkates mit 4x 80mm Rollen, bin ich flink und wendig, merke aber auch jeden Rollsplit. 
Mit meinen Speedskates 4x 110mm Rollen muss ich kräftige Beinarbeit leisten, bis ich mal auf Speed bin. Und da am besten geradeaus. Danach rollt es quasi wie von allein, auch über Rollsplit. Die Massenträgheit beim Beschleunigen jedoch kostet viel Kraft.

Das gleiche beim XC World Cup. Da muss man ständig um die Kurve, durch den Steingarten, Serpentinen hoch/runter und andauernd beschleunigen/bremsen.

Ich denke, nicht ohne Grund fährt Nino Schurter auf Scott 27.5 mit nur 1.95" Reifen allen voraus. Kulhavy fährt auf seinem Epic nur 29er auf 2.1" Reifen und sieht bei XC auch diese Saison kaum Land. Specialized testet in den Bergen von Morgan Hill derzeit ja auch verschiedene 27.5 Modelle. Beim Marathon Rennen bringt 29" wesentlich mehr Vorteile, da habe ich beim Cape Epic keinen einzigen 26er oder 27.5er gesehen.


----------



## 18hls86 (13. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Hmm, also die Geschichte der Mountainbikes ist ja etwas anders, als es allgemein bekannt ist.
> Die ersten Mountainbikes, also selber zusammengeschweisst und mit richtig guten Bauteilen damals als Europa (Italien und Deutschland), also zu der Zeit als Tom Ritchey, Mike Sinyard, Joe Breezer noch in Europa tourten und kleine Lieferanten abklapperten, da hatten sie 650B Räder. Tomac fuhr ja auf den selbst geschweissten MTBs auch mit 650B.
> 
> Jedoch gab es das Problem, daß fast alle guten Teile aus Europa importiert werden mussten. Und 650B war eine Erwachsenengröße und die Teile waren richtig teuer beim Import-Zoll.
> ...



Ein Kollege mit Background!  Sehr erfreulich !! ;-)

Gut für das Diskussionniveau. ;-) Auch erfreulich.

Natürlich oder vielleicht auch leider ändert das nicht's an meiner Meinung.

Wir sind hier ja im Tech Talk und nicht Emotion Talk. Auch wenn immer mehr meinen, sie müssten ihre emotionalen Erlebnisse zum technischen Gefühl ummünzen. 

Ich bevorzuge die 559 Felge, da es für meinen Fahrstil eine sehr gute Lösung ist.
Der neue 650 b und der schon etwas ältere 29'er Kram interessiert mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Hätte für mich nur Nachteile! ;-)

Aber natürlich jedem das Seine. 

Mir persönlich geht es nur um die Betonung auf TechTalk.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wenn sich hier jemand zum Affen machen will, OK!!
Ist ja auch witzig ...

Aber trotzdem ist und bleibt es der "TechTalk!" 

Bitte bleib am Ball und immer gute Fahrt ... ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege mit Background!  Sehr erfreulich !! ;-)
> 
> Gut für das Diskussionniveau. ;-) Auch erfreulich.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich will mich hier nicht zum Affen machen.
Aber ich finde viele der emotionalen Diskussion in diesem und auch anderen Foren ziemlich daneben und völlig unnütz. In einem anderen Internet Forum artet es fast schon zu einem Kleinkrieg wie zwischen Windoof Nutzern und Apple Jüngern aus. Hier geht es ja zumindest noch halbwegs gepflegt zu.

Was ich aber sagen will, die Diskussionen um 26 oder 27.5 und was besser ist, ist vielleicht ziemlich müssig. Aus "Geiz" Gründen wurde 26" etabliert und 27.5" ist gar nichts neues, sondern schon bald 100 Jahre alt.

Um zur Technik zu kommen... die beiden Maße sind nur um 1" unterschiedlich. Wenn Du also später 27.5 Zoll kaufst und einen niedrigen Reifen nimmst, bis Du nicht weit von 26" entfernt und wirst den Größenunterschied mit Sicherheit nicht merken, aus psychologisch. Ein 26er mit 2.4" Reifen ist quasi gleich groß zu einem 27.5er mit 2.0" Reifen. 

Hier ist das Bild eines Users aus dem Forum zum Vergleich.


----------



## 18hls86 (13. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Nein, ich will mich hier nicht zum Affen machen.



Leider, hast Du mich doch falsch verstanden.  

Ich meinte das allgemein und nicht auf eine bestimmte Person bezogen! 

Zum Glück bist Du ja nicht einer von der empfindlichen Sorte. 

Bis denn, Jürgen


----------



## RetroRider (13. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du irrst.
> Beschleunige mal ein 29er und ein 26er Rad mit gleichem Reifen auf die gleiche Endgeschwindigkeit und Du merkst den Unterschied. Es geht nicht um die Endgeschwindigkeit, sondern Beschleunigung.
> [...]



Natürlich geht's beim zusätzlichen Beitrag der rotierenden Masse immer nur um Beschleunigungsphasen (Richtungswechsel und aus der Radebene kippen kann man auch als Beschleunigungsvorgänge sehen).
Aber größere Räder beschleunigen nur aufgrund des größeren Gewichts schlechter. (Luftangriffsfläche ist auch größer.) Daß die Entfernung von der Nabe größer ist, hat damit Nichts zu tun, das wird vom Drehgeschwindigkeitsunterschied genau ausgeglichen.


----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Wir können nur spekulieren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich 650B durchsetzen wird und darauf versuche ich mich etwas einzustellen.
> 
> Das Banshee Rune v2 wird z.b. als 650B-kompatibel verkauft. Möchte man 650B fahren, kann man andere Dropouts montieren und gut ist. Ich habe halt nicht so den Durchblick, aber ich denke mir halt, dass es dann auch bei meinem Uzzi möglich sein sollte.
> Ich habe vor dem Thread hier bei Intense angefragt, die schrieben halt passt, aber dafür wurde das Bike nicht entwickelt. Klar, leuchtet ein.
> ...


Aaaaalso, ich fahre ein Banshee Spitfire V2, mit 650B-LRS. Hatte auch die passenden Dropouts zusätzlich, aber inzwischen sind diese verkauft, da Dank großzügiger Reifenfreiheit ein 2.35er 650B auch in die 26er Dropouts passt. Gleiches gilt für meine Gabel (BOS Deville), wo ein 2.35er 650B ohne Probleme hineinpasst, auch im voll eingefedertem Zustand.

Für Dich heisst das:
- eventuell neue 650B-Federgabel
- Bei Intense nachfragen, ob die Dropouts vom Carbine oder 275 Tazer zum Uzzi kompatibel sind.
- Falls ja, wärst Du gewappnet für die Zukunft. Die 650B Geometrien sind ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich anders als für 26 Zoll. Tretlagerhöhe vielleicht mal ausgenommen. Diese Geos werden genauso zukünftig feingetuned wie für 26er in den letzten Jahren.
- Falls nicht, ist Deine Reifenauswahl bezüglich Volumen/Breite/Höhe eher begrenzt.

Bei mir ändert sich im Prinzip nur die Tretlagerhöhe (ca. 10 mm) und die Kettenstrebe (mit 650B Dropouts +10 mm). Alles andere bleibt nahezu unverändert. So ähnlich könnte es für Dich auch sein, sollte es entsprechend kompatible Dropouts fürs Uzzi geben.

Ich persönlich habe das minimal höhere Tretlager nach wenigen Metern auf dem Trail nicht mehr registriert - ist beim Spitfire eh super tief. Am Ende der Tagestour war ich auf 650B eingestellt. Ein Wechsel zurück auf 26 Zoll hat sich seit dem nicht mehr ergeben. 
Sprich: 650B27,5 hat ein leicht besseres Überrollverhalten als 26 Zoll. Bei gescheiter Einspeichqualität und Komponentenwahl gibt es keine Einbußen in Sachen Steifigkeit. Grip, Rollwiderstand etc. ist Sache der Reifenwahl, ansonsten empfinde ich den Unterschied als ziemlich gering.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter!


----------



## RetroRider (14. September 2013)

Was war nochmal der Zusammenhang zwischen 27.5" und 650mm?


----------



## Bench (15. September 2013)

@RetroRider
gewöhne dich halt einfach mal daran, dass der gemeine Pöbel zu 559 Felgen 26" sagt, und zu 650b 27.5" sagt. und zu 622 Felgen 29" sagt (im MTB Bereich).

Dass die Durchmesserzahlen alle nichtmehr passen, stört doch eh keinen.

Wir sollten doch eh alle mal froh sein, dass die Industrie "nur" die 584 Felgen wieder eingeführt hat. Stellt euch mal vor, man hätte wieder 650, 650A, 650B und 650C eingeführt, also 571, 584, 590 und 597 Felgen zusätzlich zu den 559 und 622 Felgen


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

Warum soll ich jeden Sch**** tolerieren? Bin ich der Duden oder was?


----------



## Pleitegeier (15. September 2013)

@NoStyle: ja, das hilft. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Besonders bei den Reifen möchte ich mich in den nächsten Jahren nicht einschränken lassen und ich befürchte, das wird mein Grund auf 650B zu wechseln. 
Gabel ist das kleinste Problem und mich nach den Dropouts fürs Tazer oder Carbine zu erkundigen ist ne super Idee. Ansonsten halt anfertigen lassen, habe deine gesehen und die scheinen einfach nur etwas grösser zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (16. September 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> @_RetroRider_
> gewöhne dich halt einfach mal daran, dass der gemeine Pöbel zu 559 Felgen 26" sagt, und zu 650b 27.5" sagt. und zu 622 Felgen 29" sagt (im MTB Bereich).


 
Wieso "Pöbel"? Für alle ist klar das mit 650b und 27.5" das Gleiche gemeint ist. Nur einer hier im Thread läßt den Oberlehrer raushängen...


----------



## siq (16. September 2013)

Der Reifen macht die Musik, nicht primär die Grösse des Felgenrings. Von daher ist die wirkliche Revolution im MTB Sektor schon da und sogar auch aus Amiland, nur hat's die grosse Masse noch nicht mitbekommen. Ausserdem sind leider derzeit die dort verbauten Reifen und Felgen noch deutlich zu schwer. Die Rede ist hier von den FatBikes (zB. von Salsa oder Surly).
Fazit im Gelände: 100x lieber 559er Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite und dünnhäutigen leichten 2.8er Pellen (wenn es denn sowas endlich gäbe), wie 622er Felgen mit lächerlichen 2.0er Reifchen. Sowas würde ich dann an die 29er Bikes schnallen und dann eher auch fahren.


----------



## NoStyle (17. September 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> @NoStyle: ja, das hilft. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Besonders bei den Reifen möchte ich mich in den nächsten Jahren nicht einschränken lassen und ich befürchte, das wird mein Grund auf 650B zu wechseln.
> Gabel ist das kleinste Problem und mich nach den Dropouts fürs Tazer oder Carbine zu erkundigen ist ne super Idee. Ansonsten halt anfertigen lassen, habe deine gesehen und die scheinen einfach nur etwas grösser zu sein.


Richtig, die Banshee 650B/27,5 Dropouts sind einfach nur 10 mm länger als die 26er Dropouts. Entsprechend länger wird die Kettenstrebe ...

Die Tazer/Carbine Dropouts gab es zumindest mal Übergangsweise. Jetzt sind beide Rahmen meines Wissens ja ausschließlich für 650B/27,5 (und 29 Zoll?!?). Ob die ins Uzzi passen musst Du mal nachfragen. Vielleicht gehen auch Dropouts der älteren Socoms oder M6/9. Die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau solltest Du genau nachmessen - je nach vorhandenem Platz reichen auch nur 5-7 mm mehr Kettenstrebenlänge. Bei Banshee ist dort ne Menge Reifenfreiheit ...

Tja, die zukünftige Auswahl an Reifen ...
User MucPaul hat es bereits richtig gesagt: Historisch gesehen geht man wieder "back to the Roots", zurück auf das ursprünglich angedachte Laufradmaß: 650B! 
Ob die gesamte Bike-Industrie voll drauf einsteigt bleibt abzuwarten, aber bislang schwenkt man mehrheitlich um, von daher durchaus der richtige Weg Deinerseits.

Die möglichen Veränderungen im Fahrverhalten habe ich schon beschrieben. Tatsächlich fühlt sich 650B/27,5 sehr nahe an 26 Zoll an, von daher keinen Grund zur Panik - man hat sich schnell umgewöhnt!


----------



## fiveelements (17. September 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Der Reifen macht die Musik, nicht primär die Grösse des Felgenrings. Von daher ist die wirkliche Revolution im MTB Sektor schon da und sogar auch aus Amiland, nur hat's die grosse Masse noch nicht mitbekommen. Ausserdem sind leider derzeit die dort verbauten Reifen und Felgen noch deutlich zu schwer. Die Rede ist hier von den FatBikes (zB. von Salsa oder Surly).
> Fazit im Gelände: 100x lieber 559er Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite und dünnhäutigen leichten 2.8er Pellen (wenn es denn sowas endlich gäbe), wie 622er Felgen mit lächerlichen 2.0er Reifchen. Sowas würde ich dann an die 29er Bikes schnallen und dann eher auch fahren.



genau das ging mir auch durch den kopf, 584 (also 650 b) ist da eigentlich in der falschen richtung unterwegs, aber lass die alle mal machen und ihre 27,5er kaufen, in spätestens  drei jahren kommt 26" wieder groß raus.

noch zum maß: wenn 559 mm gleich 26" dann ist 584 minimal weniger als 1 zoll (genau 25 mm) größer, macht also nach herrschender terminologie 27". wieso das jetzt 27,5" heißt, ist mir nicht klar, hab aber auch nicht den ganzen fred gelesen und bitte um entschuldigung, wenn das thema schon geklärt wurde.


----------



## NoStyle (17. September 2013)

Das Thema Laufradgröße anhand von 26, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll durchzukauen ist doch längst unnötig, inzwischen langweilig, zudem auch noch irreführend und meistens falsch!
Richtiger sind die Felgenmaße 559 mm für 26", 584 mm für 650B/27,5" und 622 mm für 28"/29". Diese sind unabhängig von der Bauhöhe eines Reifens, welche variieren kann.

Ja natürlich, der Reifen macht die Musik. Aber ein Scheiss-Reifen in 2.35 bleibt ein 2.35 Scheiss-Reifen, egal welchen Durchmesser er hat ...
Sollten für 650B sämtlichen populären Reifen demnächst verfügbar sein wird man ja sehen ob sich dieser Hype in spätestens 3 Jahren verflüchtigt hat ...


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sollten für 650B sämtlichen populären Reifen demnächst verfügbar sein wird man ja sehen ob sich dieser Hype in spätestens 3 Jahren verflüchtigt hat ...


 
Genau daran habe ich Zweifel. Nein, es ist sogar unrealistisch das alle "populären" Reifen in den nächsten Jahren in 26, 27.5 und 29 verfügbar sind. 29er gibts schon wesentlich länger als 27.5 und trotzdem sind noch längst nicht alle Reifen verfügbar. 

Mein absoluter Lieblingsreifen ist der Baron 2.3 BCC und den gibts nur in 26". Wenn man weiter im Freeride / Downhill Programm sucht, dann wird die Luft für 27.5 auch sehr dünn... Kaiser, Kaiser 2.4, Baron 2.5, MudKing alles top Reifen und nur in 26" verfügbar! Bei Maxxis siehts ähnlich aus...

Ich denke viel eher das dieses Jahr viele auf den 27.5er Zug aufspringen und relativ schnell feststellen, dass sie bei den Reifen große Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Entweder kommen dann wieder konventionelle Räder ins 27.5er Rad oder man lebt damit...


----------



## softcake (23. September 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder unseres auf 650b umgebauten Quantec SLR. Wir haben uns für einen Laufradsatz mit Novatec-Naben, BOR333-Felgen und Sapim D-Light Speichen mit Alunippeln entschieden. Dazu ein Paar Rocket Ron in 2.25.








Zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen sind mindestens 5mm Platz. Das reicht völlig.




Auch im restlichen Hinterbau des SLR ist noch viel Luft.




Genauso in der 2011er Fox




Der Reifen berührt bei durchgedrückter Gabel weder die Gabelkrone, noch das Unterrohr.

"_26"-to-650B Umbau, wie würde es sich fahren?_"
Die Fahreigenschaften des laufruhigen und dennoch agilen SLR haben in keinster Weise gelitten. Im Gegenteil. Der Umbau funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. September 2013)

Kannst du bitte mal die komplette Höhe des Hinterrades messen, also mit Reifen?
Der Rocket Ron ist wirklich ein 2,25", sieht so klein aus...?


----------



## softcake (23. September 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal die komplette Höhe des Hinterrades messen, also mit Reifen?
> Der Rocket Ron ist wirklich ein 2,25", sieht so klein aus...?



Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal messen. Der RoRo ist ganz sicher ein 2,25".

Gruß, T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (23. September 2013)

Ich bitte darum, Achsmitte zur Reifenoberkante reicht auch


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum soll ich jeden Sch**** tolerieren? Bin ich der Duden oder was?



Weil Du Dich langsam lächerlich machst und auch durch noch so viel Herzeigen der selben Grafiken die Namensgebung nicht kippen wirst, zum Beispiel.

Wobei, auch Cato drang in seinem letzten Lebensjahr doch noch durch...

Was die meisten an 650b stört, sind doch letztlich zwei Befürchtungen:
1) Ich muss weg vom Bekannten, an das ich mich gewöhnt habe und habe Angst, dass ich mit dem Neuen nicht so gut klar komme. (bei den meisten wohl eher unbegründet und gerne ziemlich aufgebauscht)
2) Ich bekomme bald keine bezahlbaren, guten Ersatzteile mehr für meine bisherigen Räder (nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen, denn darum geht es ja weiten Teilen der Bikeindustrie).

Dass sich da am Durchmesser ein bißchen was ändert und das auch etwas Einfluss auf die Fahreigenschaften hat, ist doch für die meisten (auch für mich) schlicht irrelevant, und nach kurzer Zeit gewöhnen sie sich daran und vermissen weder etwas, noch bemerken sie Vorteile im Fahrverhalten.


----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Genau daran habe ich Zweifel. Nein, es ist sogar unrealistisch das alle "populären" Reifen in den nächsten Jahren in 26, 27.5 und 29 verfügbar sind. 29er gibts schon wesentlich länger als 27.5 und trotzdem sind noch längst nicht alle Reifen verfügbar.
> 
> Mein absoluter Lieblingsreifen ist der Baron 2.3 BCC und den gibts nur in 26". Wenn man weiter im Freeride / Downhill Programm sucht, dann wird die Luft für 27.5 auch sehr dünn... Kaiser, Kaiser 2.4, Baron 2.5, MudKing alles top Reifen und nur in 26" verfügbar! Bei Maxxis siehts ähnlich aus...
> 
> Ich denke viel eher das dieses Jahr viele auf den 27.5er Zug aufspringen und relativ schnell feststellen, dass sie bei den Reifen große Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Entweder kommen dann wieder konventionelle Räder ins 27.5er Rad oder man lebt damit...


Ich würde da zum Teil widersprechen bzw. etwas zu Bedenken geben:

- Die 29-Zöller finden sich bislang eher im XC/AM-Segment. Aber hier wird weiterentwickelt in Richtung mehr Federweg, sprich Enduro. Da wird ein Bedarf an entsprechenden Reifen aufkommen. 29-Zöller im Downhill? Mal sehen ...

- Freeride/DH ist bislang noch eine 26-Zoll-Domäne, speziell im Racing. Hier muss man abwarten ob sich andere Radgrößen mittelfristig durchsetzen. Viele DH-Worldcup-Teams testen doch schon mit 650B/27,5 - mit positiven Ergebnissen, wenn man hier und da so liest. Falls doch der Vorteil überwiegen sollte entsteht hier ratzfatz Bedarf an Reifen. Eventuell muss die UCI auch noch Regelungen diesbezüglich treffen ...

- 650B/27,5 ist zumindest für 2013/2014 und folgende Jahre groß im Kommen, steckt aber aktuell noch etwas in den Kinderschuhen. Allerdings war der Einsatz dieser LRG eigentlich eher für AM/Enduro, vielleicht auch für XC gedacht. In diesem Segment gibt es inzwischen eine wachsende Auswahl guter Reifen diverser Hersteller. Ich schätze mal das Continental ziemlich fix nachlegt.

BTW: Welche Kompromisse muss man denn bei 650B/27,5 gegenüber 26 Zoll bei den Reifen machen? Es ändert sich doch nur der Durchmesser, vielleicht ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht, aber sonst?


----------



## softcake (24. September 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, Achsmitte zur Reifenoberkante reicht auch



Raddurchmesser = 695mm (vorne und hinten gemessen)

Gruß, T.


----------



## garbel (24. September 2013)

softcake schrieb:


> Raddurchmesser = 695mm (vorne und hinten gemessen)



Da komm ich fast ran mit ner 26 x 2,4" Rubber Queen...


----------



## softcake (24. September 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Da komm ich fast ran mit ner 26 x 2,4" Rubber Queen...



Ist natürlich eine Alternative...

...wenn Dich die 700g Mehrgewicht nicht stören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (24. September 2013)

softcake schrieb:


> ...wenn Dich die 700g Mehrgewicht nicht stören



Nein, kein Problem. Ich weiß schon, warum ich Reifen mit großem Querschnitt fahre.


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich würde da zum Teil widersprechen bzw. etwas zu Bedenken geben:



29er würden im DH wohl auch mit entsprechenden Reifen die Ausnahme bleiben, da gebe ich dir Recht und entsprechen wird sich wohl auch niemand daran stören, dass es die richtig fetten DH Reifen nicht als 29er gibt. 

Der genannte Baron ist ein treuer Begleiter für AM / Enduro und solche Touren funktionieren mit nem 27,5er oder einem 29er genauso gut. Genau in diesem Segment fehlt es an Auswahl bei beiden Formaten und ich bleibe dabei... Es ist unrealistisch zu glauben, dass man hier in ein paar Jahren die gleiche Auswahl hat wie bei 26" haben wird...


----------



## dj_holgie (26. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 29er würden im DH wohl auch mit entsprechenden Reifen die Ausnahme bleiben, da gebe ich dir Recht und entsprechen wird sich wohl auch niemand daran stören, dass es die richtig fetten DH Reifen nicht als 29er gibt.
> 
> Der genannte Baron ist ein treuer Begleiter für AM / Enduro und solche Touren funktionieren mit nem 27,5er oder einem 29er genauso gut. Genau in diesem Segment fehlt es an Auswahl bei beiden Formaten und ich bleibe dabei... Es ist unrealistisch zu glauben, dass man hier in ein paar Jahren die gleiche Auswahl hat wie bei 26" haben wird...



Das sehe ich komplett anders, wenn ich den Markt so beobachte wie 27,5 mit aller Gewalt aus dem Boden schießt würde ich mir eher sorgen machen in 3-4 Jahren noch eine Auswahl bei 26 Zoll zu haben.


----------



## duc-mo (27. September 2013)

Und du glaubst das wirklich...


----------



## eddy 1 (27. September 2013)

Na ja ganz unrecht hat Er nicht,
Ich hoffe es zwar nicht,
 befürchte aber auch das 26er langsam ausgerottet werden (ausnahme DH)
Und es evt neue Produkte garnicht mehr in 26 Zoll geben wird


----------



## duc-mo (27. September 2013)

Ob er Recht hat oder nicht steht in den Sternen, das werden wir erst in ein paar Jahren sehen... Ich find die Argumentation einfach sinnfrei... Aktuell hat man bei 650b und 29" deutlich WENIGER Auswahl als bei 26", argumentiert wird aber in etwa so:

"IRGENDWANN wird die Auswahl bei 26" VERMUTLICH kleiner sein wird als bei 27,5 und VIELLEICHT wird es die Neuentwicklungen dann nur noch in 27.5" geben. Genau deshalb sollte man kein 26er mehr kaufen."  

Ich lebe im hier und jetzt! Heute bekomme ich für 26" genau die Reifen die ich haben will. Wenn es diese Reifen irgendwann auch für 27.5" gibt, dann, aber wirklich erst dann, wird 650b für mich eine Option... Wenn man mit NN, XKing oder Ardent glücklich ist, dann siehts natürlich anders aus, aber diese HÄTTE, WÄRE, WENN Argumentation ist einfach Panikmache...


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2013)

Das ist doch alles müßig bzw. Spekulation ... 

Pacenti, Kenda waren früh am Start. Schwalbe und Maxxis seid letztem Jahr und bieten inzwischen mehr als nur NN oder Ardent. Onza kommt, Michelin kommt, es werden mehr folgen - die Anzahl an 650B/27,5 Reifen wächst. Continental lässt sich entweder Zeit oder wartet noch zögerlich ab, keine Ahnung ...

Der wirklich blöde Fakt bleibt wohl, dass die Bike-Industrie nicht 26 Zoll und 650B featuren wird, sondern nur eins von beiden. Der Kunde hat leider doch nicht wirklich die Wahl ...
Wer keine Lust hat, aus verschiedenen und verständlichen Gründen auf 650B/27,5 zu wechseln, soll halt 26 Zoll weiterfahren - es war über 20 Jahre lang gut genug und noch ist es ja da!


----------



## dj_holgie (29. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und du glaubst das wirklich...



Man muss doch nur 1 und 1 zusammenzahlen. Ich weiß in diesem Forum herrscht eh eine andere Realität, wo hier erst so langsam die Vorteile von 29" aktzeptiert werden sieht man schon auf Marathons kaum noch 26" rumfahren. Schon jetzt bringt dt Swiss ihre neue Felgen nur noch für 27,5 und 29" raus, mit der Argumentation das es sich für 26" nicht mehr lohnt Innovationen herauszubringen. Schwalbe wollte doch für 2014 auch keine teuren reifen mehr für 26" produzieren oder war das nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## siq (30. September 2013)

ich sehe da aber alle 3 Grössen bei den neuen Spline Laufrädern. http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader genauso bei zB. bei der neuen XR331 Felge http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/XR-331 und das ist auch gut so. Es spricht nichts gegen drei Laufradgrössen, wenn man denn am Ende als Kunde die freie Auswahl hat (hätte). Nicht jeder ist über 180cm gross bei 70kg. Also bietet 29" auch nicht für jeden nur Vorteile, persönliche Vorlieben noch nicht eingerechnet.


----------



## bronks (30. September 2013)

siq schrieb:


> ich sehe da aber alle 3 Grössen bei den neuen Spline Laufrädern ...


Ja, wir beide sehen das, aber auf den Bildern ist kein Größenunterschied zu erkennen. Deshalb entgeht es ca. 99,7% der Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab hier mal alles durchgelesen, aber zu viel Input . Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich fahre aktuell ein GT Sanction von 2008. Jetzt habe ich spiel in der tretlager umlenkkung, das durch abnutzung....egal als Ersatzteil gibt es das nicht mehr. Ich habe erst vor 1 Jahr eine Bös Gabel gekauft (keine 650B). Jetzt schaue ich gerade nach gebrauchten Rahmen, wäre es möglich ein 650B Rahmen mit 26" LR und einer 26" Gabel zu fahren? Hätte das Nachteile? Weil ein neues Bike ist finanziell nicht drin.

MfG puppet


----------



## duc-mo (1. Oktober 2015)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> wäre es möglich ein 650B Rahmen mit 26" LR und einer 26" Gabel zu fahren? Hätte das Nachteile? Weil ein neues Bike ist finanziell nicht drin.



Warum suchst du nicht einfach nach einem gebrauchten / neuen 26er Rahmen? Wenn du die Teilen von einem 2008er Rahmen mitnehmen willst, dann wirst du dich vermutlich darauf einstellen müssen, dass du einige Teile wegen neuen "Standards" nicht übernehmen kannst...

Ansonsten, wegen den 26" Teilen im 27" Rahmen: Das Tretlager kommt tiefer, weil die Reifen kleiner sind. Bei identischem Federweg kommt auch die Front tiefer und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler. Mit ca. 10mm mehr Federweg in der Gabel ist die Geo wieder identisch und nur das Tretlager tiefer.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Oktober 2015)

Warum verwechselt hier jeder Federweg und Einbauhöhe der Gabel?! Auf das musst du achten - easy!


----------



## Lahr-Biker (1. Oktober 2015)

Also die einbauhõhe der Gabel ist relevant ? Ich schau mal was sich so an Rahmen auftreiben lässt.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du eine gesicherte Aussage zur Einbauhöhe hast, ist das Maß natürlich ideal. In der Regel baut eine 27er Gabel bei gleichem Federweg ca.10mm länger als eine 26er aus gleicher Serie... Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann nimmst du eine Gabel mit 20mm mehr Federweg, damit gleichst du ein Stück weit das tiefere Tretlager aus...


----------



## _nico_03 (2. Januar 2016)

Servus,
Ich frage mich, warum bei größeren Laufrädern (Laufradgrößen-Kombis ausgeschlossen) eigentlich eine längere Gabel "empfohlen" wird? Was bringt das? So wird zum Einen das Cockpit erhöht und zum Anderen der Lenkwinkel abgeflacht. 
Eine Cockpiterhöhung ist mMn aber unnötig, da ja vorne, wie hinten um gleich viel erhöht wird, bleibt auch das Cockpit im Verhältnis zum Rest auf der gleichen Höhe.
Auch eine Abflachung des Lenkwinkels finde ich unnötig, da dies den ohnehin schon größeren Nachlauf nochmals vergrößert und so das schlechtere Lenkverhalten von beispielsweise 650B im Vergleich zu 26" nochmal verschlechtert.

Lieg ich mit meinen Überlegungen falsch?


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. Januar 2016)

_nico_03 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich frage mich, warum bei größeren Laufrädern (Laufradgrößen-Kombis ausgeschlossen) eigentlich eine längere Gabel "empfohlen" wird? Was bringt das? So wird zum Einen das Cockpit erhöht und zum Anderen der Lenkwinkel abgeflacht.
> Eine Cockpiterhöhung ist mMn aber unnötig, da ja vorne, wie hinten um gleich viel erhöht wird, bleibt auch das Cockpit im Verhältnis zum Rest auf der gleichen Höhe.
> Auch eine Abflachung des Lenkwinkels finde ich unnötig, da dies den ohnehin schon größeren Nachlauf nochmals vergrößert und so das schlechtere Lenkverhalten von beispielsweise 650B im Vergleich zu 26" nochmal verschlechtert.
> ...


Ja.

Die 26" Gabel baut etwa 10 mm kürzer. Baut man die in einen 650B Rahmen, werden die Winkel etwa 0,5 Grad steiler. Die Tretlagerabsenkung um etwa 12 mm kommt auch noch dazu. Um die steilen Winkel auszugleichen, müsste man also eine längere Gabel einbauen. Also macht der Einbau einer kurz bauenden 26" Gabel im 650B Rahmen keinen Sinn und man kann gleich eine 650B Gabel zum Rahmen dazu kaufen.


----------



## _nico_03 (2. Januar 2016)

War ein wenig zu ungenau, deshalb werd ich ein wenig konkreter:

Es geht um den Umstieg von 26" auf 650B an meinem Bike, *dieses ist für beide dieser Laufradgrößen konzipiert*. D.h. Kettenstreben lassen sich passend verlängern und das Tretlager lässt sich passend tiefer setzen. Auch bei der Gabel gibt es bzgl. Platz kein Problem, da es ne Manitou Dorado is, und die keine Brücke hat. Außerdem hat die Dorado schon 2mm mehr Offset als vom Hersteller in der 650B Einstellung empfohlen.
Ich habe, nach dem Umstieg auf 650B zwei Möglichkeiten:

Ich lasse die 26" Dorado drinnen.
Das Cockpit sowie der Lenkwinkel bleiben identisch. Jedoch ist das Tretlager 10-20mm tiefer als vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Falls das n Problem wird, kann ich ja auf der 26" Tretlagerhöhe fahren. Dann wäre die Geo bis auf die Kettenstrebenlänge und den Radstand exakt die selbe wie mit 26" Laufrädern, nur eben die 2cm höher.
Ich hol mir ne 650B Gabel, die ca. 10-20mm länger ist (Offset ist komischerweise gleich, jedenfalls bei der Dorado oder der Bos Idylle).
Der Lenkwinkel wird ungefähr um 1° flacher (mein aktueller Winkel is mir flach genug), und somit der Nachlauf größer und das Lenkverhalten schlechter. Und das Cockpit wird um die 10-20mm höher.
Wenn man es so darstellt, klingt es besser, die 26" Gabel drin zu lassen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## duc-mo (2. Januar 2016)

_nico_03 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum bei größeren Laufrädern (Laufradgrößen-Kombis ausgeschlossen) eigentlich eine längere Gabel "empfohlen" wird?



Du hast nicht richtig gelesen, in der Frage von Lahr-Biker ging es darum 26er Räder in einem 27er Rahmen zu verbauen... In der Situation macht es durchaus Sinn eine "längere" Gabel zu nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _nico_03 (2. Januar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du hast nicht richtig gelesen, in der Frage von Lahr-Biker ging es darum 26er Räder in einem 27er Rahmen zu verbauen... In der Situation macht es durchaus Sinn eine "längere" Gabel zu nehmen...



Ist ein neues Thema, hat nichts mit den vorherigen Posts zu tun. Hab im darauf folgenden Post genauer erklärt um was es geht (entweder 26" oder 650B Gabel-beides mit 650B LR-in nen Rahmen, der für beides gedacht ist).


----------



## duc-mo (2. Januar 2016)

Schon klar, nur dein erster Post war etwas wirr und ich dachte du nimmst auf meine Aussage Bezug...



_nico_03 schrieb:


> Es geht um den Umstieg von 26" auf 650B an meinem Bike, *dieses ist für beide dieser Laufradgrößen konzipiert*. D.h. Kettenstreben lassen sich passend verlängern und das Tretlager lässt sich passend tiefer setzen.



Darf man fragen, welcher Rahmen das ist??? Ich kenne durchaus Rahmen wo die Kettenstreben durch andere Ausfallenden für 27" länger werden, aber nichts wo sich die Tretlagerhöhe verändert...



> Auch bei der Gabel gibt es bzgl. Platz kein Problem, da es ne Manitou Dorado is, und die keine Brücke hat.



Fragst du dich nicht, warum es die Dorado für 26 und 27" gibt? Soweit ich weiß, haben die unterschiedliche Einbaulängen. Bei 27er Rädern in der 26er Gabel, kann es dir also passieren, dass der Reifen schlagartig im voll eingefederten Zustand blockiert, weil er "auf Anschlag" mit dem Rahmen, bzw. mit der unteren Brücke geht. Ich bin aber nicht 100%ig im Thema was die Dorado angeht...


----------



## _nico_03 (2. Januar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welcher Rahmen das ist??? Ich kenne durchaus Rahmen wo die Kettenstreben durch andere Ausfallenden für 27" länger werden, aber nichts wo sich die Tretlagerhöhe verändert...



Is n Solid Strike Elite Pro von 2014, bei der unteren Dämpfer-Befestigungsschraube kann man via Chip einstellen, ob diese weiter oben oder unten verankert werden soll.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Fragst du dich nicht, warum es die Dorado für 26 und 27" gibt? Soweit ich weiß, haben die unterschiedliche Einbaulängen. Bei 27er Rädern in der 26er Gabel, kann es dir also passieren, dass der Reifen schlagartig im voll eingefederten Zustand blockiert, weil er "auf Anschlag" mit dem Rahmen, bzw. mit der unteren Brücke geht. Ich bin aber nicht 100%ig im Thema was die Dorado angeht...



Um die Einbaulängen geht es mir ja. Dass der Reifen auf Anschlag geht, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber ich werd zur Sicherheit mal nachmessen.
Warum es die Dorado für 26" und 650B gibt, ist mir klar. Ein 650B Rahmen mit 650B LR wird für eine längere Gabel konzipiert, bei einer kürzeren würde das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel steiler werden. Das Ding is aber, dass mein Rahmen für beide Laufradgrößen vorhergesehen ist.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn Rahmen und Gabel die größeren Reifen aufnehmen können, dann würde ich erst mal nur die neuen Räder montieren und testen in welcher Dämpferposition es besser gefällt... Eine neue Gabel kannst du ja immernoch anschaffen...

Wenn du nur die 27er Räder montierst und sonst nichts änderst, dann kommt das Tretlager 12.5mm höher. Beim DH ist das nicht viel, wenn du mich fragst. Und, durch einen angepaßten SAG kann man das noch ein Stück korrigieren... Nicht zu viel theoretisieren sondern einfach testen!


----------



## _nico_03 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja hast eigentlich schon recht
Danke


----------



## tane (3. Januar 2016)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> 650B Rahmen mit 26" LR und einer 26" Gabel


also ausser tieferem tretlager seh ich keinen unterschied...(die bos deville 26" hat 555mm, die 27,5" 535mm einbauhöhe, das gleicht die unterschiedl. raddurchmesser vorne wieder aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutnix1 (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
hänge mich mal hier rein.
Frage: Hat einer 650B-Laufräder in einem 26" Stumpfjumper FSR BJ. 2008 verbaut? Und wie ist die Erfahrung mit der Passgenauigkeit?
Welche Reifen wurden verbaut?
Bin über die Suche nicht ganz schlau geworden. Vielleicht eine Tip zu einer Infoquelle?
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Ollibolli11 (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Wenn ich mir mein Stumpjumper ansehe wird das nicht klappen, insbesondere der hintere Reifen wird nicht reinpassen. Und nur mit einer 27,5 gabel + Laufrad wirst du dir die komplette Geometrie verhageln. Ich kann nachher mal versuchen ein 27,5 Laufrad mit 2,25 Nobby Nic hinten einzubauen.
Zur info: Bei meinem Argon AM habe ich den Umbau auf 27,5 gemacht und kann keine Nachteile feststellen, das Rad hat aber auch verschiebbare Ausfallenden.


----------



## tutnix1 (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn auch vorne und hinten auf 650B
Danke schon mal fūr die info.
Bin mal gespannt ob der lfs reinpasst.


----------



## tane (3. Januar 2016)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> nur mit einer 27,5 gabel + Laufrad wirst du dir die komplette Geometrie verhageln


andere nennen das "scaled sizing"...


----------



## Bench (3. Januar 2016)

tutnix1, mich würde mal intressieren, welche Vorteile du dir davon versprichst.
Da der Außendurchmesser gleich bleiben muss, stellst du dein Rad damit auf "Niederquerschnittsreifen".
Du gehst von großem Volumen weg zu kleinem Volumen. Das ist im Grunde das Gegenteil dessen, was 99,9% aller MTBler wollen.


----------



## tutnix1 (4. Januar 2016)

Mich würde interessieren ob ein 650B mit 2,25 passt ohne Umbauarbeiten und besonders flache Mäntel. Muss es ein neuer Rahmen sein. Kann eine Gabel für 650B und Hinterbau vom STUMPFJUMPER FSR  650B in ein 26iger eingebaut werden?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich bin leider erst heute zum testen gekommen. Das 27,5 laufrad passt nicht in den Hinterbau! Es fehlen ca. 4mm.
Als Reifen ist wie oben geschrieben, ein Nobby Nic montiert gewesen.Das Laufrad kommt von Hope (Hope tech Enduro)


----------



## tutnix1 (6. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Test. Lege ich erst mal wieder zur Seite.
Gruß
Jörg


----------

